# Finally lower :)



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Looks like Koni pulled through and my TT will be low(er) for H20! Words can't explain how excited I am now. Big shout out to Chris at CB Tuning for hooking me up last minute:thumbup:


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

You suck. 

JK! 


Looks awesome man. I think I may be sweeping up Illa Noiz's PSS kit if he still has it. I know I'm tired of stock suspension height right now and could use some extra lows. 

Tell me how it rides!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

gotta go lower for h20


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice! 

low low low low :beer:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll def let you know how it rides after its maiden voyage to H20:thumbup:


----------



## jrtt (Jul 20, 2010)

nice lol i just lowered my tt to pics will be up soon


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

jrtt said:


> nice lol i just lowered my tt to pics will be up soon


 Are you driving up for H20?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay! Looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Yay! Looks good man :thumbup:


 thanks man


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

pan scrapping time! lol good luck and have fun at h20


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

SteveCJr said:


> pan scrapping time! lol good luck and have fun at h20


 Thanks. I wish everyone could make it down this year. O well there is always next year


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome! What kind of set up do you have and how much did you pay in total around. Im lookin to drop mine for sure and I could use some info. Looks awesome tho! Post some side pictures! :beer:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys. Just wanted to say I'm very pleased with how these ride. It's not harsh and not bouncy. They have settled from the ride to and from H20 and the pics are following.
















Koni coils, Gruvenparts upper and lower rear control arms, 15mm spacers on the rear


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

do ya have any closeups of the rear setup, and how those spacers look ? Thanks!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

jetta2.8 said:


> Koni coils, Gruvenparts upper and lower rear control arms, 15mm spacers on the rear



Looks like you should put those up front and get 35mm for the rear


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice!*

Hey! Jetta

Great color same as mine! Not too many this color..check it!

http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=Aug2010MarkhamPark.jpg&newest=1

Any other mods?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> do ya have any closeups of the rear setup, and how those spacers look ? Thanks!


 Not at the moment, but when I'm home for fall break I'll snap a few:thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Neb said:


> Looks like you should put those up front and get 35mm for the rear


 35mm:laugh:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> Hey! Jetta
> 
> Great color same as mine! Not too many this color..check it!
> 
> ...


 -Autotech dogbone mount
-BFI stubby antenna
-Baily DV
-HLX smoked side markers
-42DD LED's for the turns and license plate
-Mod Shack boost gauge ring
-Podi boost gauge
-APR TIP
-AEM dryflow filter
-K&N breather filter
-Lamin-x tail light tint
-Unitronic stage 2 flash
-custom aluminum shift gate
-Gruven Parts upper and lower adjustable rear control arms
-Plaid door handles and parcel shelf 
-15mm spacers
I need a fmic and since I'm a poor college student I think Its time to start deleting things under the hood and polishing


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

jetta2.8 said:


> 35mm:laugh:


You got tonnes of room in those fenders!

I had 40mm adapters at one point on my old MK3 running porsche wheels... :beer:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Neb said:


> You got tonnes of room in those fenders!
> 
> I had 40mm adapters at one point on my old MK3 running porsche wheels... :beer:


 I have a friend that has 25mm spacers. I think I will try those and see what things look like. 35mm just seems like a lot


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

25mm in the rear is perfect with fat fives. My setup is 15F/25R - Probably could do a pinch more up front too, but I like to hang on to these for aftermarket wheels too.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah I think I'll try 25mm first and see how they look


----------

